# infertility magazine



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just in case anyone is interested i bought a magazine on the weekend called

Understanding you fertility and coping with infertility £2.40

bought it in whsmiths. 
here is a link to the mag. 
http://www.magazinemarketplace.co.uk/shop/catalog/details?sessid=Kq6xyQYIygBK78ncu8rgzhNKYfeB49xevYjrPWYiDWodyzIZQ8SEsAcRuBt0NW9b&shop_param=aid%3D1010%26
its quite good for a read.

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Queenie, I shall be getting that


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for that info queenie, i am going to pop to whsmiths on my way home from work to see if they have a copy x


----------



## thunderstix (Feb 7, 2011)

couldnt get it in whsmiths where i live (or any other newsagent in the vicinity!!) 
so ive ordered it online via the link you sent - thanks queenie


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Queenie,

I picked one up in town today and it looks like a good read so far.


xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Great looking mag, will go hunting for one on the weekend x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

cheers queenie, just ordered a copy


----------

